# Chromatic coordinates for color lovers



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 16, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful! I love your lips


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

I really love this!!  Thank you!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful looks and tutorial !


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## frocher (Apr 17, 2009)

I love it, it looks fantastic.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 22, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

fabulous tutorial! i love the way you line the bottom lashes.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 26, 2009)

well done! Thank you. love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 26, 2009)

gorgeous tut!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 27, 2009)

well done! great tut! ez to follow.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 3, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## M (May 6, 2009)

Stunning!


----------

